# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Još nema 15kg, ali prerasla visinom sjedalicu

## gugolina

Pozdrav!

Imamo AS Roemer King koju je moja mršavica prerasla visinom, npr. ramena su puno iznad onog dijela iz kojeg izlaze pojasevi za kopčanje.
Ima cca 14.5kg. Ima li koja viša AS iste grupe u koju bi mogla preći, s obzirom na to da nema dovoljnu kilažu?

----------


## lukab

Ako se pojasevi vise ne mogu podici onda preporucam da odete u ducan i jednostavno isprobate jednu po jednu koja bi joj odgovarala. Tesko je ovako napamet reci koja bi to bila. Osim sto mora odgovarati njoj, morate ju isprobati i u autu. Da se moze pravilno montirati.

----------

